# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] SQL pour Oracle - Applications avec Java, PHP et XML

## Invit

*SQL pour Oracle
Applications avec Java, PHP et XML*
**



> Tout particulirement conu pour les tudiants et les dbutants, cet ouvrage permet d'acqurir les notions essentielles du *langage SQL par le biais d'Oracle*, leader des systmes de gestion de bases de donnes. Concis et de difficult progressive, il est maill de nombreux exemples et de 50 exercices corrigs qui illustrent tous les aspects fondamentaux de SQL. Couvrant les *versions 11 g*, 10 g et 9i d'Oracle, il permet galement de se familiariser avec les principales fonctionnalits de ce logiciel, ainsi qu'avec les API les plus utilises (JBDC et PHP). Mise  jour et augmente, la troisime dition de cet ouvrage consacre en outre un chapitre  l'interoprabilit entre *SQL et XML* (documents et grammaires) et  la *gestion de ressources avec XML DB Repository*.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

